# CPT for laparoscopy for cauterization liver bed and omentum



## rsboggs (Aug 24, 2011)

I need some help with a laparoscopy done for post op liver bed bleeding after a lap chole.

The patient had an uneventful lap chole but the following day developed liver bed bleeding. My doc took her back in for a laparoscopy with cauterization of liver bed and omentum. The op report just states that there were some clots around the liver bed and in the omentum and a little area at the edge of the liver in the gallbladder fossa that was oozing. Only cautery was used during the procedure, no suture. 

Given this, I am not inclined to use 47350 as no suturing was done, only cautery.

Would you use just the basic 49320 Mod 78...???

Thanks for any input or insight


----------



## susanp (Aug 25, 2011)

Neither code you referenced will work because this is not an open procedure or a diagnostic laparoscopy.  I think you will have to use 47379 (unlisted laparoscopy procedure, liver) and submit the operative note for review.


----------



## colorectal surgeon (Aug 25, 2011)

Well, technically it's not a diagnostic laparoscopy but the work involved is more than a diagnostic laparoscopy.  I'm curious if any would submit it as a diagnostic laparoscopy anyway? I think that's the easiest (but maybe not best or correct?) way to go?


----------

